# Escambia Bass hole Cove



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Fished in bass hole coce area today and wanted to know if anyone has caught any bigger bass in that area or what they like any certain color baits or what. Is that area good for bass fishing or am I waisting time and what about the bridge pilings any bass caught on them? Thanks for your help.


----------

